

Ask HN: What publications (online or paper) do you pay for? - mechanician

Ask HN: What publications (online or paper) do you pay for?
======
davidw
The Economist. I occasionally buy a copy of the Financial Times if I've got a
long train ride, and maybe a copy of Bicisport, too:-)

------
dmlorenzetti
The New Yorker for fun reading. The Week for a light digest of the news.
National Geographic for my wife. I'll likely subscribe to NYTimes when it goes
behind the paywall.

Work provides the technical publications.

------
lsc
none. as far as I can tell, the sort of thing I'm interested in is delivered
faster, better, and in a more convenient format for free here online. I
occasionally read the IEEE "computer" publications my girl leaves laying about
the house, but those are mostly about things I don't care much about.
Occasionally they talk about new networking tech.

Paper is just so hard to deal with. I mean, I keep books, but periodicals are
somehow more... disposable?

~~~
c1sc0
Congrats on meeting a girl who leaves IEEE laying about the house! Treat her
well! ;-)

~~~
lsc
there really are easier ways to get a subscription, you know.

------
nailer
The Times, occasionally The Guardian (paper versions as they're easier to
scroll and have better picture quality than the web versions).

------
AN447
Economist at 70% (student) discount/FT full blown corporate sub from my time
there as a journalist

------
harscoat
None. Still thinking to Subscribe to Nature & Science (paper offline version)

------
kierank
The Economist and Private Eye.

------
fragmede
lwn.net

